# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  MP3 Player/Ipod/Ipad.

## Jonian

Pershendetje te gjitheve!

Mua qe thoni ju e qe s'thoni gje fare me blene dhurate per ditelindje nje iPod, 30 GB qe mund te mbaje 8000 kenge ne te. Me pelqen shume por ceshtja eshte qe sapo bleva makine dhe aty kam CD player. N.q.se dikush di ndonje menyre se si te lidh iPod-in ne CD deck ne makine (qe te mos mbaj CD wallet me vete)ju lutem...hapjuni shoqerise.
Une e di se si lidhen CD player-at dhe iPod ne cassette deck, por per iPod ne CD deck nuk di. Po nuk ditet, u pa puna, do mbaj trasten me CD me vete.
Edhe si perfundim, ashtu sic themi edhe ne ketej nga anet tuaja...faleminderit

----------


## Force-Intruder

Besoj se nqs ta kane blere te ri atehere brenda duhet te kesh nje liber udhezimesh, i cili do te sugjeroje se me cfare mund ta lidhesh iPodin , si edhe menyren per ta bere kete apo jo ?
E dyta : jo gjithshka varet nga iPodi.. ca gjera i ka ne dore edhe kasetofoni i makines.
Megjithate nqs deshiron info shume te detajuar nga persona qe e perdorin Ipodin vazhdimisht do te ishte me mire te vizitoje forumet e ngritura pikerisht per te :
http://www.ipodlounge.com/forums/

Nuk ngjan keq eeee???

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

ekziston e nje menyre tjeter nese mundesh te gjesh nje kasete magnetike ..ne usa jane shume te perhapura te mundeson ta perdoresh si tip kasete duke e lidhur me sistemin e kufjeve interesohu per kete nuk munda te gjej nje foto per te ta ilustruar nese do gjej nje te tille do ta postoj ketu

----------


## Hyllien

un per vete kam fillar te shof per gjithcka ne Ebay dhe kam pat fat.

te keshilloj ti hudhesh i sy tek www.ebay.com.... futi nje IPOD CAR search aty ene shif cbehet.... ose vetem IPOD ACCESSORIES ose thjesht IPOD... ene shif cbehet.

shif ket faqen i her saper referim thjesht... po mundohe te kerkosh per disa minuta se do gjesh dicka se sben qofte dhe nje emer ku mund te kerkosh prap online pastaj...
un se kam idene se ku je.. po qe te blesh ketu duhet ose credit card... ose direkt me llogari bankare. po qe pastaj sic thashe merr ate kompanine modelin car do lloj gjeje qe te gjesh dhe kerko ne google.com dhe shif mos e gjesh me ndonje website tjeter.

nqs je ne shqiperi e ke te kote.. porosit dike te ta sjelli
tung


ja dhe kete faqe saper referim
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...&category=1498

----------


## benseven11

Ai forumi qe ka vene F.intruder aty eshte shume cool
Joniano vetem se te duhet te vendosesh tek posti ne forum
per modelin e deckut ne makine si dhe modelin e I podit me saktesi,qe te marresh pergjigjen qe te duhet
po te jete puna per te blere ndonje gje tek Ebay nga shqiperia me mire te shikoje tek Ebay-it
Ebay i italise per I podin,vetem se e ha qera-ja e rruges.
posta per deri ne nje kile pako mund te shkoje 15-20 Euro

----------


## Jonian

Faleminderit te gjitheve per ndihmesat. Do perpiqem te shoh forumet dhe faqet e Internetit qe keni vendosur ketu. Une banoj ne USA (Boston), keshtu qe nuk do te kem ndonje problem postimsh apo pagesash.

Edhe nje here: Faleminderit!

----------


## niku-nyc

Un kam ble nje ipod te ri me video dhe tashti nuk vej dot video sepse formatin qe kerkon eshte vetem mpg4 ose quicktime! 

Di njeri ku mund me gjet video Shqiptare cfare do qe te jet humor, sport, muzike...qe te ket format me quicktime ose mpg4 dhe jo me realplayer, windows media player???

----------


## benseven11

Videot qe ke qe ti shohesh ne Ipod duhet ti konvertosh ne format quick time ose mpeg4 ne menyre qe Ipod-i ti njohe dhe luaje.Ka shume programe video konvertusa qe mund ta bejne kete pune
Mund te perdoresh programin "Apollo Ipod converter"Ky program i kthen skedaret video qe ke ne kompjuter ne formate mpeg4 ose mov(quick time).Pas konvertimit skedaret e konvertuar i fut ne ipod per ti pare.http://www.alltomp4.com/ipod_video_converter.htm

----------


## Arbresha

Hi Guys.

I just purchased a video iPod and downloaded iTunes as directed to do so. 
I'm experiencing a problem with launching of iTunes. Although I have downloaded each time I click to open it, it opens and closes automatically...similar to a flash. What did I do wrong? how can i get iTunes to open and give me a chance to download my music to the iPod. 
All suggestions, advice and tips are welcomed.

Thanks in advance.

- Arbresha -

----------


## swat

mire qe nuk mar vesh nga iTunes edhe iPod 
se vallai keq do ishte puna me te te sqaru ne anglisht !!!!!
po shkruje mi shqip se ka ndonje qe edhe mund te te ndihmoj por sdi anglisht 
kshu kshuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

----------


## Arbresha

> mire qe nuk mar vesh nga iTunes edhe iPod 
> se vallai keq do ishte puna me te te sqaru ne anglisht !!!!!
> po shkruje mi shqip se ka ndonje qe edhe mund te te ndihmoj por sdi anglisht 
> kshu kshuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


Ke te drejte dhe ka shum at e di mir. Por nuk di ta shpjegoj ne shqip 100%. Megjithate flm.

----------


## niku-nyc

> Hi Guys.
> 
> I just purchased a video iPod and downloaded iTunes as directed to do so. 
> I'm experiencing a problem with launching of iTunes. Although I have downloaded each time I click to open it, it opens and closes automatically...similar to a flash. What did I do wrong? how can i get iTunes to open and give me a chance to download my music to the iPod. 
> All suggestions, advice and tips are welcomed.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> - Arbresha -


Arbresha, edhe mu me ka ndodh kjo gjo kur bleva video ipod dhe pata problem ne fillim me iTunes sic e ke dhe ti!

E regullova duke shku tek control panel-add/remove programs dhe tek iTunes kliko change/remove dhe kur ta nxjer dritaren ku thot remove ose repair, kliko tek repair ku programi regullon probleme automatikisht!

Un keshtu e regullova dhe kjo gjo me verte te bo me nerva kur iTunes hapet dhe mbyllet vet menjehere!

----------


## Arbresha

> Arbresha, edhe mu me ka ndodh kjo gjo kur bleva video ipod dhe pata problem ne fillim me iTunes sic e ke dhe ti!
> 
> E regullova duke shku tek control panel-add/remove programs dhe tek iTunes kliko change/remove dhe kur ta nxjer dritaren ku thot remove ose repair, kliko tek repair ku programi regullon probleme automatikisht!
> 
> Un keshtu e regullova dhe kjo gjo me verte te bo me nerva kur iTunes hapet dhe mbyllet vet menjehere!


Thank You naqe...I tried it but it didn't work. Someone suggested i disable my pop up blocker...any idea on how I go about doing so?

----------


## cool_dancer

Arberesh, te sugjeroj qe te kthesh at Ipod menjeher, and get a full refund as soon as you can!!!! Arsyeja eshte qe shancat nuk jan te vogla qe mund te humbas ndegjimin  :shkelje syri:  qe edhe linkun ku e ki

http://www.dailytech.com/article.aspx?newsid=579

----------


## StormAngel

Arbresha, pse nuk pyet ne vendin ku e ke ble?
Ata me siguri jane personat qe duhen ndihmuar, tek e fundit, ata i kane marre leket.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Antipatrea

Shko nderrrrrrrrojeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!!

----------


## Arbresha

> Shko nderrrrrrrrojeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!!


Nuk mund ta nderroj se nuk e ka fajin iPoda por komputeri im e un qe sdi ta rregulloj  :i ngrysur:

----------


## tereza

Kerkoj nje antologji te letersise shqiptare ne gjuhen italiane kush mund te me jape ndonje informacion e falenderoj qe tani

----------


## ridy85

po ti mi tereza s'hap dot tem ne vete.......hhhiihi

----------


## white_snake

arberesha its a complicated piece of technollogy this i-pod stuff!
ive had problems with mine in the bigining too!
the only thing i recomend you, is to play around and see if u can fix it.
i had to delete the program  and reinstall it, it worked for me, it wouldnt hurt if u tried it :buzeqeshje: , just make sure you follow every step carefully.
good luck :buzeqeshje:

----------

